# someone at work has been going round telling everyone i sleep with prostitutes



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?


----------



## Athos (Oct 19, 2011)

Stop being so sensitive, you nonce.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?


How do you know they're lies?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

TBF I'd expect at least a little ribbing if I were a man who went alone or with a group of men to Thailand on holiday - I'd expect some light ribbing about opium and yabba and all.

However if it's constant and he hasn't stopped even after you have made it clear that it's making you uncomfortable, and it's been going on behind your back excessively then it *may* be misconduct. Depends though.

How do your other workmates feel about it? Do you get on with them? Will they back you up if there were a tribunal or would they just claim it was a little banter and you are blowing it out of all proportion. Do they get on with him or are they likely to get the guy sacked if they can help it?

I'd feel a little uncomfortable about reporting someone but if they really are being offensive and causing a problem then you probably do need to. Maybe ask him to stop again first, and say that you feel you will need to report it otherwise? Then you have given him several fair chances to stop.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> How do you know they're lies?



becuase they are and i didnt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?


if the big boys are bullying you, you should stand up to them and not run to teacher


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Report him.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if the big boys are bullying you, you should stand up to them and not run to teacher




Maybe I live in an an enlightened society, but you should not work in such an environment.  It's harassment.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if the big boys are bullying you, you should stand up to them and not run to teacher



and do what exactly? make some shit up about him? smash his face in? i dont see how that would work.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 19, 2011)

It's workplace bullying and you shouldn't have to put up with it, report it.


----------



## Athos (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if the big boys are bullying you, you should stand up to them and not run to teacher


Better stick to the smaller boys, in Vietnam.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> Maybe


the way i see it is that either this gets dealt with off the books, as it were, or this wanker's going to keep spreading shit albeit more discreetly. the way i'd deal with it is to make him look a twat, which frankly doesn't sound like it would take too much. if people are bored with him or think he's a bit of a joke then future attempts to make ilovebush&blair look - for want of a better term - a lowlife should backfire.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if the big boys are bullying you, you should stand up to them and not run to teacher




Ever heard the term, "going postal"?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Athos said:


> Better stick to the smaller boys, in Vietnam.




It didn't happen!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> and do what exactly? make some shit up about him? smash his face in? i dont see how that would work.


see my post #12


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2011)

Will reporting him help the situation though?

Would a well-placed "your mum" be better?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

the thing is the guy is a total dick, i was driving a van once and he kept yanking up the handbreak when the van was going along.

i might just try and blank him, but i have to work with him sometimes so that wouldnt really help.

in the past when i have reported people they ignore me, so i think reporting him would be the best option.


----------



## Athos (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> the thing is the guy is a total dick, i was driving a van once and he kept yanking up the handbreak when the van was going along.
> 
> i might just try and blank him, but i have to work with him sometimes so that wouldnt really help.
> 
> in the past when i have reported people they ignore me, so i think reporting him would be the best option.


I think I'd have watched for his hand moving towards the handbrake and pressed his seatbelt buckle release as he did so.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

He sounds like a total nightmare. He can't be Mr Popular at work. I'm sure others have suffered too. Personally for the sake of humanity I'd have him posted* somewhere very far away. I'm sure you'll be able to manage this and you may be able to get help from workmates .

*bound, gagged and in Post Office Preferred packaging


----------



## Athos (Oct 19, 2011)

Surely if he's as much of a dick as he sounds, nobody will take his comments seriously, anyway?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 19, 2011)

you really need to report him.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

Athos said:


> Surely if he's as much of a dick as he sounds, nobody will take his comments seriously, anyway?



he is quite liked though.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd report it.

I'm all for banter but a) it's not funny, it's offensive and b) he was asked to stop and hasn't. The next he starts with the 'comments' tell him if he continues it will be reported. Then report it.

Also never let him in a van with you again. If you have to and he does the handbrake thing, drive straight back to the sorting office and eject him. That's just plain dangerous.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 19, 2011)

Every time he talks to you say _shut up Billy Bullshit_. Maybe he will get the message eventually.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> he is quite liked though.


Why? I'd expect him to be shunned or are people just pleased he's leaving them alone? This guy is a classic bully.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Why? I'd expect him to be shunned or are people just pleased he's leaving them alone? This guy is a classic bully.


no he isn't. it's just a bit of banter. if he was a genuine bully, why is he well liked by the rest of the workers?

telling the boss everytime someone takes the piss out of you is a sure way of being ostracised by the op's co workers and despised (for all the wrong reasons) by management.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

i think the feller sounds like a laugh. i'd rather work with him than ilb&b, if this thread is anything to go by.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

I know what it's like to be bullied. Mercilessly, relentlessly and so much so it was making me ill and that was written off as banter. I was younger then and I'm much more confident now and wouldn't stand for it now......and the thing with the handbrake is banter? It's not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i think the feller sounds like a laugh. i'd rather work with him than ilb&b, if this thread is anything to go by.


i'm sure you'd get on like a house on fire


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

I know one thing. There are people on this thread I didn't have an opinion on and who have outed themselves as little shits.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?



Shop the fucker, report him and getting him the most amount of professional shit he so obviously deserves. Don't buy into that misogynistic crap about being soft or running to the teacher either. This is unacceptable behaviour in the workplace and anyone that actually believes in workers right would back you.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> misogynistic crap


eh?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know one thing. There are people on this thread I didn't have an opinion on and who have outed themselves as little shits.


without names, this is just a snidey thing to say.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

Well you clearly are a little shit, discokermit.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck you.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

No thanks, I wouldn't touch you will a bargepole


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

ooooh! good comeback! like i give a fuck.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

have you ever worked somewhere like the post office, magpie? i doubt it, otherwise you wouldn't give such duff advice.

reporting someone for the reasons described would make the op's time at work hell afterwards.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> have you ever worked somewhere like the post office, magpie? i doubt it, otherwise you wouldn't give such duff advice.
> 
> reporting someone for the reasons described would make the op's time at work hell afterwards.


What do you mean by 'somewhere like the post office'?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

I was recently in a rehab centre, and some twat who thought he was funny made a lot of shit jokes at other peoples expense, mine included.  Most of them were "practical" in nature, and boiled down to farting in peoples faces, or putting salt on their cornflakes whilst they were out of the room.  Not really worth getting worked up about.  But one day, we were driving along in a van, he kept undoing my seatbelt (something I'm quite picky about - I don't want to die horribly in a car crash...).  I repeatedly asked him to stop, and he kept doing it.  I told him he wouldn't like what I did if he carried on.  He carried on.  I absolutely freaked out, demanded the driver stop and made a big song and dance about how this person was putting my life at risk and basically got the staff member to have a word.

As soon as the van started again, the guy became quietly very intimidating.  An ex Royal Marine (I'd seen his regimental photo, so knew this was true) kicked out of the military for drunken fighting, he was significantly harder than me and I was quite scared at the time.  A couple of other pathetic little scrotes sided with him, and started calling me a grass.  Everyone else kept their mouth shut.

It was a weekend, so staff levels were minimal.  I stayed out of his way, mostly, but every time I saw him, he kept giving me shit and trying to encourage other people to join in.  Most people didn't, and I became determined that I was in no way going to allow myself to become a victim.

On the monday morning, just before "proper staff" arrived, he said to me in front of a room full of other residents, that if I said a word to staff (which I already had) about "being bullied", then I would find out what real bullying was.  I have no doubt it would have carried on...

Except, as well as me reporting him to staff, numerous other people (without me requesting them to...) had as well - they told me in person, throughout that day.  By the end of the day, he'd been pulled up by the staff who let him know that lots of residents felt very uncomfortable with his behaviour.  He was told to apologise, but rather than doing that, left the facility the very next morning.  The true cowardice of the bully exposed.

And the moral of this story, ILB&B?  Most people don't like bullies.  They're scared of them.  Let this person know his joke makes you feel uncomfortable.  Especially do this if he makes the joke in front of lots of people.  If he's a half way decent  human, then he'll stop.  If he's not, if he scents weakness and carries on, then stand up to him and report him.  You're working at RM, not living in a prison - people will back you up, I suspect.  The more witnesses you get, especially the ones who aren't close personal friends of his, the better.

That's my advice, anyway.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> have you ever worked somewhere like the post office, magpie? i doubt it, otherwise you wouldn't give such duff advice.
> 
> reporting someone for the reasons described would make the op's time at work hell afterwards.



Sorry, just because people work in a blue collar job, does not automatically mean that they are total cunts who expect their colleagues to put up with bullies.

ILB&B, let the guy know publicly that your very uncomfortable with his behaviour, and then people will see it as bullying (not "banter").  If you later have to report him and his mates give you shit, report them as well.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What do you mean by 'somewhere like the post office'?


large workforce, mixed sex, manual work.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> large workforce, mixed sex, manual work.


Well then, you'd be totally wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2011)

knock him out


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Sorry, just because people work in a blue collar job, does not automatically mean that they are total cunts who expect their colleagues to put up with bullies.
> 
> ILB&B, let the guy know publicly that your very uncomfortable with his behaviour, and then people will see it as bullying (not "banter"). If you later have to report him and his mates give you shit, report them as well.


total cunts? i mean the opposite.

if the bloke is well liked and people are laughing along, then they don't see this as bullying. if they did think it was bullying, i doubt they'd go along with it.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well then, you'd be totally wrong.


i said 'doubt' not 'i'm certain'. how can that be totally wrong? read the post before getting flustered.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> large workforce, mixed sex, manual work.



my workplace is about 98% male.


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> total cunts? i mean the opposite.
> 
> if the bloke is well liked and people are laughing along, then they don't see this as bullying. if they did think it was bullying, i doubt they'd go along with it.


Is that what you reckon?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Why? I'd expect him to be shunned or are people just pleased he's leaving them alone? This guy is a classic bully.



the allegations are still there -many will always remember the rumours.  And what if those who remember the slander are in a managerial position?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> total cunts? i mean the opposite.
> 
> if the bloke is well liked and people are laughing along, then they don't see this as bullying. if they did think it was bullying, i doubt they'd go along with it.



Well, I guess that's why I suggested that ILB&B make it abundantly clear he doesn't see it as "banter" before he were to proceed with reporting the guy.  Gives the bloke a chance not to be a cunt, as well.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know one thing. There are people on this thread I didn't have an opinion on and who have outed themselves as little shits.



Am I one of those little shits?

Speaking out against someone who is poisoning a workplace is correct, right?



(I walked out of my job today because a little shit was poisoning my workplace)


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> my workplace is about 98% male.


piss taking is usually more rife in all male workforces.

your best options in descending order,

do nothing - i doubt anyone believes him and they would know he's on a wind up. a reaction is what he's after.

take the piss back - rib him relentlessly until he gives it up.

threaten to knock him out - mean it when you say it and he'll probably back down. there is a danger though that he will let things die down a bit only to resume it at a later date. there is also a danger he might lamp you but it very rarely gets that far.

knock him out - could work but quite risky.

have a quite word with him about how upset you are that he said bad things about you - might work.


----------



## xenon (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> total cunts? i mean the opposite.
> 
> if the bloke is well liked and people are laughing along, then they don't see this as bullying. if they did think it was bullying, i doubt they'd go along with it.



I'm not saying this guy's a bully necesarily, with out more info. A total nob, definitely.  But your comment here's bollocks. You never seen peple laugh along with a bully to save themselves grief. Following the biggest, bolshiest gobshite as their intimidated? Happens all the time.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Is that what you reckon?


yes. in my experience people don't like bullies and they aren't popular.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

xenon said:


> But your comment here's bollocks. You never seen peple laugh along with a bully to save themselves grief.


not much. an embarrased grin occasionally.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

xenon said:


> Following the biggest, bolshiest gobshite as their intimidated? Happens all the time.


in 'grange hill', maybe.


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i could be quite nasty at times but would get others to do my dirty work as i was quite small. and they deserved it.



.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> .


lol! you stalker!

could you put that quote in context? was i talking about _school_?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> large workforce,* mixed sex*, manual work.


So _that's_ why the post is so late some days - some of them probably get quite sore! 

/gets coat


----------



## xenon (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> in 'grange hill', maybe.



No. In all kinds of organisations.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> he is quite liked though.



'Feared' is probably the more appropriate adjective....people like this are seldomly liked by anyone...including themselves.

You don't have to put up with it. Use the systems in place to show him that you will not put up with it.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 19, 2011)

Loudly in front of as many people as possible tell him that you're gay and fancy him, say lots of really highly offensive and perverted things about what you'd like to do with him etc


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> have you ever worked somewhere like the post office, magpie? i doubt it, otherwise you wouldn't give such duff advice.
> 
> *reporting someone for the reasons described would make the op's time at work hell afterwards.*



TBH DK...only by people who don't respect the fact that nobody should have to put up with this kind of harrassment. Which kind of makes their opinions...redundant.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

Wilson said:


> Loudly in front of as many people as possible tell him that you're gay and fancy him, say lots of really highly offensive and perverted things about what you'd like to do with him etc


Include props - bring a massive butt plug into work and pretend it fell out of a parcel and made you think of him.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> TBH DK...only by people who don't respect the fact that nobody should have to put up with this kind of harrassment. Which kind of makes their opinions...redundant.


it's not harrasment, it's workplace banter.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> it's not harrasment, it's workplace banter.



No, it isn't. It is harrassment. Banter is something that 'all' are involved in and are 'happy' to participate in. THe OP is unhappy. He has asked for it to stop. That was the line between banter and harrassment. It has been crossed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> Am I one of those little shits?
> 
> Speaking out against someone who is poisoning a workplace is correct, right?
> 
> (I walked out of my job today because a little shit was poisoning my workplace)


No
Yes
It isn't right that someone has to jack in their job because someone makes it intolerable.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> He has asked for it to stop. That was the line between banter and harrassment. It has been crossed.


then there's better ways to deal with it than running to management.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> then there's better ways to deal with it



Such as?



> ....than running to management.



I don't buy this 'running' to anyone stuff. If someone is harrassing another member of staff, they are in breach of certain codes of conduct, therefore their work contract. Everyone has the right to feel safe and unharrassed at work.

Would you respond in the same way if it were a manager doing the harrassing?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Such as?


knock the cunt out, for one. i did explain the better options earlier on but as usual you've waded in without bothering to read what has been said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

how many times has this person teased you, ilb&b?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> knock the cunt out, for one. i did explain the better options earlier on but as usual you've waded in without bothering to read what has been said.



I haven't waded in. Like you I have simply posted my opinion. Please don't dismiss my contributions or opinion just because I don't agree with you.

I thought you were joking with the 'knock him out' stuff. Afterall, the OP hardly wants to risk lose his job because of some little twat.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 19, 2011)

I am somewhere between Dk and everyone else on this. My first reaction was ignore the attention seeking prick, the second was take the piss back or don't show him he is getting to you...ime people lose interest when they believe you couldn't care less. Rushing to report him seems a little OTT to me personally and I agree that it will do you no favours.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it _rushing to report him_ if the Op has already asked that this crap stop?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Would you respond in the same way if it were a manager doing the harrassing?


if a manager is harassing you, what's the point in reporting it to management?

a supervisor once told me, when i was nineteen, he was 'going to 'make your life a misery from now on'. i reported him to his superior. i was sacked the next day.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Is it _rushing to report him_ if the Op has already asked that this crap stop?


Perhaps not, just my opinion. But personally I would exhaust my own resources before seeking outside help.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Perhaps not, just my opinion. *But personally I would exhaust my own resources before seeking outside help.*


 
Yeah, I hear ya. Get the feeling the OP is feeling a little 'exhausted' with it though...hence the thread.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I thought you were joking with the 'knock him out' stuff.


why?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> why?


Because:



> Afterall, the OP hardly wants to risk lose his job because of some little twat.



I did say that above already!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> knock the cunt out, for one. i did explain the better options earlier on but as usual you've waded in without bothering to read what has been said.



"Knocking the cunt out" is the most ridiculous advice ever.  Losing your job, getting a criminal conviction, dragging yourself down to an even lower level than your antagonist - on what planet is physical violence the first, best course of action to deal with people you're not getting on with?  Violence is a last resort in certain very specific situations, not a default way of handling every day problems.  Unless you're an idiot.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing I do know whether I've been working in a huge mixed workplace, a smaller site, whether it is predominantly female, predominantly male or pretty mixed, and whether it's cleaning, catering, care homes, schools, pubs, shop or whatever, there are some very dominant (not always malign) and some much quieter less confident people (not always victims). The fact is they are humans and some humans act appallingly towards other humans, especially if they perceive them to be weaker or different.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Because:
> 
> I did say that above already!


i heard countless people threaten others with physical abuse at work. i once worked in the same department as two blokes who hadn't spoken to each other for over ten years because one had threatened to put a hammer through the other ones head. i have threatened to put a hammer through the face of a bloke who broke my rib. i've been involved in minor scuffles and broken up minor scuffles of others. it's all part and parcel (lol!) of working in a mostly male environment. i've never seen anyone disciplined for it. i'm sure engineering isn't much different to working in the post office.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One thing I do know whether I've been working in a huge mixed workplace, a smaller site, whether it is predominantly female, predominantly male or pretty mixed, and whether it's cleaning, catering, care homes, schools, pubs, shop or whatever, there are some very dominant (not always malign) and some much quieter less confident people (not always victims). The fact is they are humans and some humans act appallingly towards other humans, especially if they perceive them to be weaker or different.


get a grip. who doesn't wink when a male co worker says they've been on holiday to vietnam?

vietnam? eh! eh! wink wink.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i heard countless people threaten others with physical abuse at work. i once worked in the same department as two blokes who hadn't spoken to each other for over ten years because one had threatened to put a hammer through the other ones head. i have threatened to put a hammer through the face of a bloke who broke my rib. i've been involved in minor scuffles and broken up minor scuffles of others. it's all part and parcel (lol!) of working in a mostly male environment. i've never seen anyone disciplined for it. i'm sure engineering isn't much different to working in the post office.



Yeah, working in places where there is an expectation that you will tolerate threats and instances of physical violence is actually quite fucked up.  I don't think its as common as you make out.  It's certainly wrong to suggest that others should have to put up with it, even if you chose to.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> get a grip. who doesn't wink when a male co worker says they've been on holiday to vietnam?
> 
> vietnam? eh! eh! wink wink.


Probably only those who immediately think of child sex


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, working in places where there is an expectation that you will tolerate threats and instances of physical violence is actually quite fucked up. I don't think its as common as you make out. It's certainly wrong to suggest that others should have to put up with it, even if you chose to.


if that's the culture of the workplace or industry, you pretty much do have to put up with it. if you want to change it then you should think up something better than scurrying off to management.

no one would ever trust someone who went to management over name calling. you would be scared to take the piss out of them so would treat them differently to other co workers.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably only those who immediately think of child sex


it's a standard gag at work. massively cliched now.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> if that's the culture of the workplace or industry, you pretty much do have to put up with it. if you want to change it then you should think up something better than scurrying off to management.
> 
> no one would ever trust someone who went to management over name calling. you would be scared to take the piss out of them so would treat them differently to other co workers.



Yeah, other work environments have had people who thought that "you should just put up with it". That women, for example, should "just put up" with sexual harassment.  Or ethnic minorities should "just put up" with a bit of casual racism.

But then some renegade worker comes along and challenges this assumption.  Management either support said  worker and helps change the general culture of the workplace, or the company gets royally fucked in court.

And so what if people "treat you differently".  I think you'd find that most people actually wouldn't, anyway - not on an ongoing basis.  People are actually more understanding than you give them credit for.

I actually think you're on a wind up here, the amount of shit your chatting.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, other work environments have had people who thought that "you should just put up with it". That women, for example, should "just put up" with sexual harassment. Or ethnic minorities should "just put up" with a bit of casual racism.
> 
> But then some renegade worker comes along and challenges this assumption. Management either support said worker and helps change the general culture of the workplace, or the company gets royally fucked in court.
> 
> ...


renegade worker? lol! what sort of 'renegade' get's their bosses onside in their fight against their coworkers?

going to management never, ever, improves anything. if you have a problem, involve your co workers and deal with it together. if you can't do that, deal with it yourself.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> "Knocking the cunt out" is the most ridiculous advice ever.



Perhaps. But a quiet, deniable, 'word', in the bogs when nobody else is around would sort it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?



Tell him that if his prices weren't so high, you'd give him more business.

There's no need for violence.  Usually public humilation solves most of these issues.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> going to management never, ever, improves anything. if you have a problem, involve your co workers and deal with it together. if you can't do that, deal with it yourself.



yeah, employment laws on workplace harassment are just a load of shit, aren't they?  People should just deal with it themselves.  With violence.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> yeah, employment laws on workplace harassment are just a load of shit, aren't they? People should just deal with it themselves. With violence.



No, they're not.  They're just difficult to enforce and prove.


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus wept.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Perhaps. But a quiet, deniable, 'word', in the bogs when nobody else is around would sort it.



I'd be very careful about doing this sort of thing.  Even if it's never proven, it's the sort of thing that could get a person a reputation for being a violent psycho, or the other person might retaliate, or management might hear about it, or it might be proven.  It's not really a good way of dealing with problems, imo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

My husband, when he was a civil servant (mostly male open-plan department) worked where there was a manager who was a nasty bully. A serial bully in fact. He heard from another worker that the current (male) victim had been seen crying in the bogs. Most people just kept their heads down in the bully's presence, my husband included (even though the bully wasn't actually his boss). The bully started verbally laying into his victim and everyone just carried on as if nothing was going on so my husband invented a serious problem on the database and sent an email alert which called the bully away urgently. My husband then went to HR and reported the bully. The victim was then left alone.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, other work environments have had people who thought that "you should just put up with it". That women, for example, should "just put up" with sexual harassment. Or ethnic minorities should "just put up" with a bit of casual racism.


i have seen people effectively deal with harassment and racism without informing management. i've worked with lot's of older black and asian men who came to work in black country foundries and workshops in the fifties and sixties. none of them reported things to management, because management couldn't give a toss. they often had to deal with it physically, or at least by showing there could be a physical reaction. and management are usually as racist as anyone on the shop floor.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

disco, you're fucking well out of order if you think your workplace experiences are good and proper. Yes, they may not be unusual, but that's no excuse for perpetuating a work culture where violence is seen as a good solution to collegial issues and bullying is just a little bit of fun. How old are you anyway, 5?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Jesus wept.


snidey prick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?



Could have been worse, he could have told the truth and called you a scabbing scumbag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> disco, you're fucking well out of order if you think your workplace experiences are good and proper. Yes, they may not be unusual, but that's no excuse for perpetuating a work culture where violence is seen as a good solution to collegial issues and bullying is just a little bit of fun. How old are you anyway, 5?


the bloke has had a bit of pisstaking at work, for fuck's sake.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Will reporting him help the situation though?
> 
> Would a well-placed "your mum" be better?



Quite. ILB&B should just ask the bloke "why would I need to go abroad and pay for sex when your mum is so obliging?".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> piss taking is usually more rife in all male workforces.


source pls


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could have been worse, he could have told the truth and called you a scabbing scumbag.


is he a scab?

aaaah....


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Jesus wept.



Not if he worked at the Post Office


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> source pls


fuck off.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'd be very careful about doing this sort of thing. Even if it's never proven, it's the sort of thing that could get a person a reputation for being a violent psycho, or the other person might retaliate, or management might hear about it, or it might be proven. It's not really a good way of dealing with problems, imo.



Maybe, but if I was confident that I wouldn't come second if it came to a punch-up, it's what I'd do.

I don't make Kermit entirely wrong on this. Getting management involved in a bit of piss-taking, especially in a blokey environment by a popular colleague, is more likely to see the OP ostracized by co-workers, ime.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> is he a scab?
> 
> aaaah....



If a scab is a bloke who crosses a picket line and works through a strike, then he's very definitely a scab.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> the bloke has had a bit of pisstaking at work, for fuck's sake.



How the fuck do you know that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could have been worse, he could have told the truth and called you a scabbing scumbag.


that would put a somewhat different complexion on events. can you substantiate this rather serious allegation?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> fuck off.


so you made it up. mrs m's, as ever, a good judge of character - you _are_ a little shit.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 19, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'd report it.
> 
> I'm all for banter but a) it's not funny, it's offensive and b) he was asked to stop and hasn't. The next he starts with the 'comments' tell him if he continues it will be reported. Then report it.



This.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> the thing is the guy is a total dick, i was driving a van once and he kept yanking up the handbreak when the van was going along.
> 
> i might just try and blank him, but i have to work with him sometimes so that wouldnt really help.
> 
> in the past when i have reported people they ignore me, so i think reporting him would be the best option.



If you've got a history of reporting people, what makes you think they're going to pay more attention now than they have previously?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

i'd ignore it as it just seems like childish banter. ilb&b has been scant with detail though, so i'd like to know more.
if the other guy is orchestrating a slander campaign and people are genuinely suspected by his colleagues for being a nonce, i'd take a different view.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you've got a history of reporting people, what makes you think they're going to pay more attention now than they have previously?



Sounds like it worked in the past, no? If they went from "pisstaking" to ignoring I'd say that's a result.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you've got a history of reporting people, what makes you think they're going to pay more attention now than they have previously?


i think what he means is that after reporting someone for being eg a bully, said bully has ignored him, rather than management have ignored his reports.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like it worked in the past, no? If they went from "pisstaking" to bullying I'd say that's a result.


i think going from taking the piss out of someone to actively bullying someone would be a downward spiral. but you're entitled to your opinion.

if it's a result, it's (imo) a bad result.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Shop the fucker, report him and getting him the most amount of professional shit he so obviously deserves. Don't buy into that misogynistic crap about being soft or running to the teacher either. This is unacceptable behaviour in the workplace and anyone that actually believes in workers right would back you.



Not that Royal Mail management will do anything. They're fucking useless.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> If a scab is a bloke who crosses a picket line and works through a strike, then he's very definitely a scab.


maybe that's why people like the so called 'bully' and laugh when he takes the piss. maybe that's why no one at work is sticking up for ilb&b. because he is a scumbag who has betrayed them.

it's like 'the angry silence' all over again. with added handbrake turns.

is this true ilbb&q? are you a lowlife scab?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so you made it up. mrs m's, as ever, a good judge of character - you _are_ a little shit.


fuck off. you're razor sharp instincts have placed you on the side of the scab. better than when you took the side of the israeli defence force though. prick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think what he means is that after reporting someone for being eg a bully, said bully has ignored him, rather than management have ignored his reports.



I wouldn't be so sure. Royal Mail management have a reputation for being worse than useless at workplace discipline.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think going from taking the piss out of someone to actively bullying someone would be a downward spiral. but you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> if it's a result, it's (imo) a bad result.



Edited after you quoted!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> fuck off.


you're not doing anything here to improve my opinion of you, you do know that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Royal Mail management have a reputation for being worse than useless at workplace discipline.


you suggested above that ilb&b was a scab. can you support this claim, which would place the events of which he complains in a rather different context?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not doing anything here to improve my opinion of you, you do know that.


jolly good. i'd worry if i did. prick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you suggested above that ilb&b was a scab. can you support this claim, which would place the events of which he complains in a rather different context?



I'll have a look for the thread, and post a link if I can find it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> jolly good. i'd worry if i did. prick.


no surprise there's 'kermit' in your name - there's something of the muppet about you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could have been worse, he could have told the truth and called you a scabbing scumbag.



Eh?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> .... in the past when i have reported people .....



So you've reported "people" to management on several occasions?

Are you just unlucky with colleagues, or could it be that you're a bit thin-skinned?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll have a look for the thread, and post a link if I can find it.


cheers!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no surprise there's 'kermit' in your name - there's something of the muppet about you.


lol! good one! well it would have been if it hadn't been done before. by you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Eh?



Read on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll have a look for the thread, and post a link if I can find it.





ilovebush&blair said:


> well im a postie and i don't support the strike next week im gonna cross the picket line, i think if they don't like it they can get another job. The cwu are a bunch of whining commie bastards if royal mail dosen't modernise then we won't have any jobs even if we do get a pay rise it won't compare to the amount of money we have lost to industrial action!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> So you've reported "people" to management on several occasions?
> 
> Are you just unlucky with colleagues, or could it be that you're a bit thin-skinned?


reporting people to management? repeatedly? and scabbing?

could it be he's a bit of a cunt and noone likes him?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

Fucks sake...don't normally see eye to eye with the op, but I always thought one of the nice things about urban is that people put stuff like that behind them when someone has a real problem.

If it was just a bit of banter, then I doubt the he'd go to the effort of thinking of reporting and posting a thread like this.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


ahahaha!

your mate!

lololololol!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Fucks sake...don't normally see eye to eye with the op, but I always thought one of the nice things about urban is that people put stuff like that behind them when someone has a real problem.
> 
> If it was just a bit of banter, then I doubt the he'd go to the effort of thinking of reporting and posting a thread like this.


he's a fucking scab!

i hope they hound him out of his job. the cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Fucks sake...don't normally see eye to eye with the op, but I always thought one of the nice things about urban is that people put stuff like that behind them when someone has a real problem.
> 
> If it was just a bit of banter, then I doubt the he'd go to the effort of thinking of reporting and posting a thread like this.


i dunno, some people really don't like if you imply they are a nonce, even if it's just for giggles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> lol! good one! well it would have been if it hadn't been done before. by you.


so i did. i didn't remember doing that back in 2009, but there you go. you were a muppet then and you're a muppet now.  you're not getting any better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> ahahaha!
> 
> your mate!
> 
> lololololol!


i think this is the only time i've had any dealings with ilb&b, so i'd hardly call him a mate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> could it be he's a bit of a cunt and noone likes him?


you must be surprised to find out you seem to have something in common


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> he's a fucking scab!
> 
> i hope they hound him out of his job. the cunt.



You got any proof of that before you start throwing mud?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> You got any proof of that before you start throwing mud?


have you read vp's post above?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you must be surprised to find out you seem to have something in common


looooooool! magik mate. absolutely _magik!_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>



That'll teach me to put post+office+strike into the search.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> looooooool! magik mate. absolutely _magik!_


you are like ilovebush&blair. only without the wit, good looks, charm and politics. and thick with it: if you're going to witter on about magick, please have the fucking nous to spell it right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> That'll teach me to put post+office+strike into the search.


i did 'ilovebush&blair' and 'picket'


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you are like ilovebush&blair. only without the wit, good looks, charm and politics. and thick with it: if you're going to witter on about magick, please have the fucking nous to spell it right.



What next, _majik_?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

DP


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

what next? let's see what tripe discokermit comes out with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Fucks sake...don't normally see eye to eye with the op, but I always thought one of the nice things about urban is that people put stuff like that behind them when someone has a real problem.
> 
> If it was just a bit of banter, then I doubt the he'd go to the effort of thinking of reporting and posting a thread like this.



He's gone to the effort to post similar threads before, like when his colleagues were calling him "Swampy" because of his long hair.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Magick...


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you're going to witter on about magick, please have the fucking nous to spell it right.


ahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am genuinely laughing out loud at you. if that sentence alone doesn't sum you up, you cloak wearing prick, i don't know what does.  prick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

majjik


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Magick...



I see, so you're the sort of bigot who mocks alternative belief systems!!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

mahjong-ik.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

paul daniels in a stove pipe hat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> ahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i am genuinely laughing out loud at you. if that sentence alone doesn't sum you up, you cloak wearing prick, i don't know what does.  prick.



It's druids that wear cloaks, the weird staff-carrying twats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's gone to the effort to post similar threads before, like when his colleagues were calling him "Swampy" because of his long hair.


yeh, so i looked about and found this http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/im-getting-bullied-at-work.206194/

as you can see, this isn't a new situation for him, plus it's interesting he won't back a strike, indeed he'll cross the picket line, but he'll turn to the union when it suits him


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> mrs m's, as ever, a good judge of character


and you. dont forget you. *ahem*


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 19, 2011)

Just write something abusive about him in the toilets, preferably in lipstick on the mirrors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, so i looked about and found this http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/im-getting-bullied-at-work.206194/
> 
> as you can see, this isn't a new situation for him, plus it's interesting he won't back a strike, indeed he'll cross the picket line, but he'll turn to the union when it suits him



Sadly, that seems to be increasingly the norm, not helped by unions selling themselves as a "service" to their members rather than as an essential resource for all workers, which means membership increasingly becomes instrumental for members, rather than being co-operative and solidaristic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> and you. dont forget you. *ahem*


everything you've said on this thread since she said you're a little shit has tended to support her statement.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Fucks sake...don't normally see eye to eye with the op, but I always thought one of the nice things about urban is that people put stuff like that behind them when someone has a real problem.
> 
> If it was just a bit of banter, then I doubt the he'd go to the effort of thinking of reporting and posting a thread like this.



The thing is GS, the vast majority of folk get through their entire working lives without reporting any colleagues to management. The OP seems to be a serial reporter, and is on to at least his 3rd report already.

Getting management involved because people call him "Swampy" FFS?????  Judging by his description of his appearance he looks like a bloke who works with us. We call him Jesus.

He's either unbelievably unlucky, over-sensitive, or he attracts animosity.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

The glee from DK when ILB&B was "outed" was palpable, as if that vindicated his ridiculous and fucked up attitude toward work place harassment and/or violence.  People shouldn't have to put up with being belittled in their workplace.  End of.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> everything you've said on this thread since she said you're a little shit has tended to support her statement.


such a good judge of character she leapt to the defence of a scab. as did you. your instincts as sharp as usual. i've got plants more perceptive than you.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> The glee from DK when ILB&B was "outed" was palpable, as if that vindicated his ridiculous and fucked up attitude toward work place harassment and/or violence. People shouldn't have to put up with being belittled in their workplace. End of.


that was more glee from pickmans looking a dick, to be fair.

as a scab, he should be belittled at work. he should be belittled throughout his life until he does something to redeem himself. like not scab next time.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I see, so you're the sort of bigot who mocks alternative belief systems!!



No, I'm the sort that mocks people who insist on spelling magic with a k. You pathetic 10th rate Crowleyite lite.  What next? I'll tell you - spilling your blood on to a picture of Thatcher whilst wanking furiously wearing only a top hat.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> as a scab, he should be belittled at work. he should be belittled throughout his life until he does something to redeem himself. like not scab next time.



Perhaps. This doesn't make a word you said prior to finding out that particular tit-bit even slightly valid.

E2A - your attitude to scabs is presumably based on some kind of support for workers rights. Why do you not extend this courtesy to workers who feel they have the right to work without being taken the piss out of constantly? Don't invoke the "he's a scab" argument please - you said all that shit before you knew about the scabbing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> such a good judge of character she leapt to the defence of a scab. as did you. your instincts as sharp as usual. i've got plants more perceptive than you.


you should let them post, then, they'd make a better go of it than you do. if you're so superior, as you insinuate, it should have been you - with your great memory of slag offs from two years back - who recalled ilb&b's previous antics instead of vp.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that was more glee from pickmans looking a dick, to be fair.


this is devoid of meaning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

It's just jealousy OP.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Perhaps. This doesn't make a word you said prior to finding out that particular tit-bit even slightly valid.


yes it does. my experience of workplace bullying (not including from management) is that it rarely exists and when it does, there's usually a reason for it.

also, the revelation proved what sort of person runs to management, a scab. the point i was trying to make (though not in as harsh a term) earlier.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's just jealousy OP.



Nekkid thread spillover sympathy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2011)

PM and DK should have a fight.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> PM and DK should have a fight.



Fightwank.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

and that's how you deal with bullies


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Good timing, ape.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> yes it does. my experience of workplace bullying (not including from management) is that it rarely exists and when it does, there's usually a reason for it.
> 
> also, the revelation proved what sort of person runs to management, a scab. the point i was trying to make (though not in as harsh a term) earlier.



please see my e2a - you didn't say "he deserves it", "there must be a reason people are taking the piss" or any such thing before.  You said "you'd be better off not running to management because it solves nothing" and that "people won't trust you".  Which remains as untrue now as it was before "scabgate".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> please see my e2a - you didn't say "he deserves it", "there must be a reason people are taking the piss" or any such thing before. You said "you'd be better off not running to management because it solves nothing" and that "people won't trust you". Which remains as untrue now as it was before "scabgate".


that's the problem with some people rewriting history here, they're so easily caught out.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You said "you'd be better off not running to management because it solves nothing" and that "people won't trust you". Which remains as untrue now as it was before "scabgate".


he has done it and worse and people don't trust him. and it didn't solve anything.


----------



## Corax (Oct 19, 2011)

The absence of solidarity is hardly appealing, but nonetheless, ILB&B has the right to have his stance on that, wrong as it may be. He may also be 'thin-skinned'. He may not feel entirely comfortable in an 'all-male environment' that reads like a bad 1970s sitcom.  He may in fact be a bit socially inept.  He may, in essence, not be the most popular boy in school at his current workplace.

But does that mean that it's okay for him to feel he's being slandered and victimised when at work? IMO it's not.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> The absence of solidarity is hardly appealing, but nonetheless, ILB&B has the right to have his stance on that, wrong as it may be. He may also be 'thin-skinned'. He may not feel entirely comfortable in an 'all-male environment' that reads like a bad 1970s sitcom. He may, in essence, not be the most popular boy in school at his current workplace.
> 
> But does that mean that it's okay for him to feel he's being slandered and victimised when at work? IMO it's not.


you're right. it's demeaning to them to do it. really they should just ignore him and never speak to him. but people are only people and it's not surprising they are angry with him after he knifed them in the back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> The absence of solidarity is hardly appealing, but nonetheless, ILB&B has the right to have his stance on that, wrong as it may be. He may also be 'thin-skinned'. He may not feel entirely comfortable in an 'all-male environment' that reads like a bad 1970s sitcom. He may, in essence, not be the most popular boy in school at his current workplace.
> 
> But does that mean that it's okay for him to feel he's being slandered and victimised when at work? IMO it's not.


if people give him advice based on his contributions they are missing an important piece of context, which could significantly have altered the advice or information they gave him. it's this sort of not giving people the full story which can make working in advice centres a fucking nightmare.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 19, 2011)

Tricky. I'd be very hesitant about reporting him, tbh. That has to be the last resort if he really, really won't stop after you've told him straight to his face to stop - preferably with others around to hear it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you're right. it's demeaning to them to do it. really they should just ignore him and never speak to him. but people are only people and it's not surprising they are angry with him after he knifed them in the back.


Have I missed something here?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Have I missed something here?


he's a scab. and multiple informer. did you see his quote in vp's post?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> he's a scab. and multiple informer. did you see his quote in vp's post?


Ah, I did miss that. Well, even if he weren't, I would generally agree with you, even if I think you went a teeny bit too far.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> But does that mean that it's okay for him to feel he's being slandered and victimised when at work?



No it doesn't.

But better advice may be for him to address his behaviour to fix the problem rather than the symptoms, instead of reporting everyone who pisses him off.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 19, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> But better advice may be for him to address his behaviour to fix the problem rather than the symptoms, instead of reporting everyone who pisses him off.



It is tricky, though. My mate's been a postie for 20 years and the banter has always flown thick and fast. He doesn't like it - never has - but changing a workplace culture isn't easy. My mate has just learned to let it slide over him. And occasionally, he'll come up with a good line himself.

I have sympathy because whenever I've been in an environment like that, I haven't liked it much either. You're supposed to give back as good as you get, but I just don't want to, so I probably came across as a bit sulky.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It is tricky, though. My mate's been a postie for 20 years and the banter has always flown thick and fast. He doesn't like it - never has - but changing a workplace culture isn't easy. My mate has just learned to let it slide over him. And occasionally, he'll come up with a good line himself.
> 
> I have sympathy because whenever I've been in an environment like that, I haven't liked it much either. You're supposed to give back as good as you get, but I just don't want to, so I probably came across as a bit sulky.


i love it, to be honest. it's usually very good natured and can make the day fly by.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i love it, to be honest. it's usually very good natured and can make the day fly by.


If it's good natured, it's ok. And it can be fun sometimes. Depends how comfortable you are with the people around you, I suppose. I don't mind piss taking when I know it's being done affectionately. But I have had jobs where it's all been a bit of a strain, tbh. I'd rather just daydream quietly often if I'm doing something boring.

It's quite a British thing, I think, showing someone that you like them by ripping the piss...


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Calling someone a scab is pretty offensive though. I don't agree with his stance on strikes but calling him a scab is bullying in itself. I wouldn't necessarily do it myself but if my finances dictated I might be forced to because the bank tends to want the mortgage paid regardless of my moral stance.

Yes, the OP does seem to be a serial reporter, but we're not at his workplace, we don't know what he has to put up with or how he behaves when he's there. It's probably not as clearcut as the op paints it but equally the guy doing it sounds like a knob and even if you think the OP is a scab it's still not right that some dick pulls on a handbrake as he's driving.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Calling someone a scab is pretty offensive though. I don't agree with his stance on strikes but calling him a scab is bullying in itself. I wouldn't necessarily do it myself but if my finances dictated I might be forced to because the bank tends to want the mortgage paid regardless of my moral stance.



If he walked through picket lines, he's a scab and he deserves to be called one. How can it be bullying to call someone a scab?

And if he works for the post office, the longest they've been on strike in recent years is a few days at a time. I struggle to see a valid excuse tbh. Even if you don't agree with the strike, you respect the picket line. You don't cross it.

Fucking mortgages. For good reason rightwing politicians have encouraged workers to get one. To stop them from striking!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't afford to strike for a few days


----------



## discokermit (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> t if my finances dictated I might be forced to because the bank tends to want the mortgage paid regardless of my moral stance.


fuck morals as long as you're alright. eh? jack?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I can't afford to strike for a few days



If you couldn't work for illness for a month or two, that would be worse, wouldn't it?

You saying you would cross a picket line to pay your mortgage?

I've never been in this situation, but I think I'd find it very hard to stomach working alongside scabs after a strike has ended and I'd gone back to work.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

In the end, nobody respects a scab either. Not even management.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you couldn't work for illness for a month or two, that would be worse, wouldn't it?
> 
> You saying you would cross a picket line to pay your mortgage?
> 
> I've never been in this situation, but I think I'd find it very hard to stomach working alongside scabs after a strike has ended and I'd gone back to work.



I got sick in 2009 and was off completely for 3 months, then part time for a further 5. Did not get sick pay. If I had to cross a picket line so I could eat (I have no husband/partner etc and no-one else who will help out) and have a roof over my head I would have to. I wouldn't like it nor seek to do that as my first option but if I had to I would have to.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> If I had to cross a picket line so I could eat (I have no husband/partner etc and no-one else who will help out) and have a roof over my head I would have to. I wouldn't like it nor seek to do that as my first option but if I had to I would have to.


You miss the point.

S O L I D A R I T Y

If you refuse to cross the picket line, every single person on that picket line will help you out.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

discokermit said:


> fuck morals as long as you're alright. eh? jack?


I have plenty of morals, unlike some of my colleagues - one of them thinks its okay to eat in a local restaurant that doesn't pay the workers minimum wage. At least I'm in a union, none of my team are.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You miss the point.
> 
> S O L I D A R I T Y
> 
> If you refuse to cross the picket line, every single person on that picket line will help you out.



How could they afford to?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> How could they afford to?



I have one bread roll left. You have nothing. I break the bread in half and we share it.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Just out of interest, as I'm standing on the imaginery picket line staring bankruptcy in the face, my non-union colleagues drive into work crossing the line. What happens to them?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

and thats why it should be closed shops through and through


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Just out of interest, as I'm standing on the imaginery picket line staring bankruptcy in the face, my non-union colleagues drive into work crossing the line. What happens to them?



Fuck it. Leave the union and join them, eh?

You are being a tad melodramatic about the bankruptcy. If you are in such a bad state financially that a few days or even weeks of strike would bankrupt you, that bankruptcy might in fact do you a favour by allowing you to get out of the financial mess you've clearly got yourself into.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Just out of interest, as I'm standing on the imaginery picket line staring bankruptcy in the face, my non-union colleagues drive into work crossing the line. What happens to them?



You burn their houses out and break their legs with a pickaxe handle.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 20, 2011)

Belushi said:


> You burn their houses out and break their legs with a pickaxe handle.


you're too soft. i like you for it though.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Belushi said:


> You burn their houses out and break their legs with a pickaxe handle.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

in recent time nutsack teaching union have done paltry two day strikes which saw a mystery illness strike down a great many unison members on the day that the nutsack lot were out. You're not allowed to do it legitimate these days- they call it something like 'secondary strikes' or some bullshit. Divide and conquer.

anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck it. Leave the union and join them, eh?
> 
> You are being a tad melodramatic about the bankruptcy. If you are in such a bad state financially that a few days or even weeks of strike would bankrupt you, that bankruptcy might in fact do you a favour by allowing you to get out of the financial mess you've clearly got yourself into.



You're being a tad melodramatic about strikes and scabs.

I had a severe and unexpected reaction to the swine flu vaccine shortly after starting a new job. My boss could have continued to pay me but opted not to. It fucked up my finances not being paid. It's not like I blew it all on crack. Sure, strikes can last a few days, but they can last a lot longer. I have a disability, there's no way I could stand on a picket line for days at a time. I do what I can to support my fellow union members and reps, and I do it to the best of my abilities.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I got sick in 2009 and was off completely for 3 months, then part time for a further 5. Did not get sick pay. If I had to cross a picket line so I could eat (I have no husband/partner etc and no-one else who will help out) and have a roof over my head I would have to. I wouldn't like it nor seek to do that as my first option but if I had to I would have to.



Sometimes you are forced to take sides. You may not like the choice, but life has conspired in such a way that you are either on side a or side b. There is no third option. If I was on strike and you crossed my picket line, you would have lost me as a friend for good. You would have taken the other side.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Good to know, thanks.



Apols, just channelling my grandfather there


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> You're being a tad melodramatic about strikes and scabs.
> 
> I had a severe and unexpected reaction to the swine flu vaccine shortly after starting a new job. My boss could have continued to pay me but opted not to. It fucked up my finances not being paid. It's not like I blew it all on crack. Sure, strikes can last a few days, but they can last a lot longer. I have a disability, there's no way I could stand on a picket line for days at a time. I do what I can to support my fellow union members and reps, and I do it to the best of my abilities.



With respect, your disablity is irrelevant.Who would be expecting you to stand on the picket line?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2011)

if you don't strike as a member of a union, you should probably leave the union, as people may regard you as unprincipled


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sometimes you are forced to take sides. You may not like the choice, but life has conspired in such a way that you are either on side a or side b. There is no third option. If I was on strike and you crossed my picket line, you would have lost me as a friend for good. You would have taken the other side.



It's nice that life is so clear cut for you - it's not for me.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Apols, just channelling my grandfather there



No need to apologise


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> With respect, your disablity is irrelevant.Who would be expecting you to stand on the picket line?



The other union members?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> It's nice that life is so clear cut for you - it's not for me.


You're talking a load of nonsense, though. If you're not able to stand on a picket line, you don't. And nobody would expect you to. That was a ridiculous straw man.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to chat to my union rep about this - you have all raised some interesting things for me to think about.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> The other union members?



Um, you don't seem to know how strikes work. Not being present on the picket line doesn't make you a scab.

You can sulk, call everyone a cunt and not go anywhere near any kind of protest, and still not be a scab.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

To be honest, I've not had much experience of them. The closest I got was when I was in the AUT and the vote was for 'action short of strike', then management caved.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> To be honest, I've not had much experience of them. The closest I got was when I was in the AUT and the vote was for 'action short of strike', then management caved.



Fair enough. tbh, from what you've said here, faced with a real strike, my guess is that you would not cross the line.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fair enough. tbh, from what you've said here, faced with a real strike, my guess is that you would not cross the line.



I probably wouldn't.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Reading this vitriol against scabs and the non-unionised I'm reminded of a link Butchers posted in the Strike! thread where there was a report from the construction workers union meeting re the strike against Balfour Beatty in Blackfriars - there was a line in that report saying that one should treat the workers that crossed the picket line with respect and friendliness, or words to that effect.

Double-speak or true fact?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

That's not a strike, that's an attempt to get people to strike when the ballot comes (now officially happening) to spread the info about what's happening and why, tactically that has to be done by approaching other workers in that way if its to be successful. That's the way to get other workers out - either then or at a later date.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That's not a strike, that's an attempt to get people to strike when the ballot comes (now officially happening) to spread the info about what's happening and why, tactically that has to be done by approaching other workers in that way if its to be successful. That's the way to get other workers out - either then or at a later date.



Sorry, I referred to the wrong link. You're of course right it wasn't strike, but still, the tenor in this quote doesn't, for me, tally with the sentiments expressed re scabs in this thread.



> If a friendly, patient attitude is taken by pickets to workers who have not yet joined the struggle then there is every reason to be confident that they can be won over to the idea of taking action. As Rob Williams pointed out in his speech the worker who crosses the picket line today could well be the worker who comes out on strike tomorrow. This point was echoed by a Unite official in the final speech to pickets when he said that the main enemy was not the workers still on the sites but Balfour Beatty itself.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 20, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> well im a postie and i don't support the strike next week im gonna cross the picket line, i think if they don't like it they can get another job. The cwu are a bunch of whining commie bastards if royal mail dosen't modernise then we won't have any jobs even if we do get a pay rise it won't compare to the amount of money we have lost to industrial action!



No wonder they don't like you. you're a scab.

If I'd reported someone for taking the piss in any of the kitchens, pubs etc I've worked in to my boss, my boss wouldn't have given a flying fuck. If several of us had reported them then something would have been done.

Your problem is you have nobody on your side, because you're a scab.


----------



## Athos (Oct 20, 2011)

To my mind, you're lucky he's dishonestly saying you sleep with prostitutes; he could honestly be calling you a scab. I know which I'd rather be.


----------



## Athos (Oct 20, 2011)

And if you want to stop workplace bullying, you should join the union. Of course, that would also require you to show solidarity with the other members.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Athos said:


> And if you want to stop workplace bullying, you should join the union. Of course, that would also require you to show solidarity with the other members.



Of course no union members would ever be bullies....


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 20, 2011)

I think he's actually in the union already


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No, I'm the sort that mocks people who insist on spelling magic with a k. You pathetic 10th rate Crowleyite lite.  What next? I'll tell you - spilling your blood on to a picture of Thatcher whilst wanking furiously wearing only a top hat.



Nah, that doesn't happen until you start spelling the word with "yck" at the end.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, that doesn't happen until you start spelling the word with "yck" at the end.



I see you've been there and come out the other end!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I see you've been there and come out the other end!



No, I lost a good friend to it, though. His house is now adorned with vampire tat, skulls, crystals and other pseudo-"Goth" affectations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, I lost a good friend to it, though. His house is now adorned with vampire tat, skulls, crystals and other pseudo-"Goth" affectations.


but is he happy?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Calling someone a scab is pretty offensive though.



To be fair, it's meant to be.



> I don't agree with his stance on strikes but calling him a scab is bullying in itself. I wouldn't necessarily do it myself but if my finances dictated I might be forced to because the bank tends to want the mortgage paid regardless of my moral stance.



He gave his reasons. They didn't include "because the mortgage has to be paid". They were about him not agreeing with the strike.

The balloted strike where a majority had voted to strike.

This is a bloke who's happy to use the union when it benefits him personally, but not happy to stand by the union when it calls a legally-balloted strike that he doesn't happen to agree with.

Calling him a "scab" isn't bullying in this instance, it's a statement of fact. He's a strike-breaker who crosses picket lines.



> Yes, the OP does seem to be a serial reporter, but we're not at his workplace, we don't know what he has to put up with or how he behaves when he's there. It's probably not as clearcut as the op paints it but equally the guy doing it sounds like a knob and even if you think the OP is a scab it's still not right that some dick pulls on a handbrake as he's driving.



And most of those who've mentioned the scabbing have also said that he should deal with the twat who pulls the handbrake. Going to the management is likely to only have one of two results, though:
1) The bloke is sacked for gross misconduct.
2) Management follow their S.O.P. and do absolutely fuck-all except alert the bloke that ilb&b has reported him.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, I lost a good friend to it, though. His house is now adorned with vampire tat, skulls, crystals and other pseudo-"Goth" affectations.



Does he claim to be a furrie, a vampire or a dragon?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but is he happy?



He is, especially aftter I gave him a copy of Mantague Summers' "The Vampire" to read, and the complete Inkubus Sukubus discography to listen to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Does he claim to be a furrie, a vampire or a dragon?



Nah, apparently he's a "Chylde of the Dark".


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 20, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i work at royal mail and someone i work with has basically been going round telling lies about me. i went on holiday to vietnam and he keep calling me a sex tourist and saying to everyone that i pay for sex. this is totally unacceptable behaviour, i asked him to stop but he continues. im going to report him tomorrow, is slander considered gross misconduct?



Can we have an update?  Have you reported him?  Or have you given him a final warning before you go to management?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, apparently he's a "Chylde of the Dark".



HAHAHA! That'll teach him to meddle with forces he doesn't understand (i.e. Goth "majyck").


----------



## Thraex (Oct 20, 2011)

Haven't read all pages in this thread (just the first couple). ILB&B it is bullying not banter. IMHO banter'd be his commenting once or twice in a jokey manner, when it's repetitive and ongoing it's bullying.

I'd report it. I've been bullied at work by senior management, it felt very lonely and miserable. When it did come out in a meeting with my service manager he took it seriously and the bully went (agency so no disciplinary hearing). Made me feel much happier and supported.

Hope you sort it out soon, best of.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 20, 2011)

read a fair bit oif the thread before i came to the conclusion that you are in the wrong job. You would probably be better suited in the army - i recomend the infantry as this sort of thing has been eradicated there and the only comments that are allowed are constructive ones.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> The other union members?


 
I'm a union rep, and I don't expect all my members to stand on the picket line.  It would be nice, but it ain't going to happen.  I think on our last strike only a few of my members came down to the picket line, but they all went on strike.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 20, 2011)

the other option you have of course is to start sleeping with prostitutes and then go "yeah? so what?"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I'm a union rep, and I don't expect all my members to stand on the picket line. It would be nice, but it ain't going to happen. I think on our last strike only a few of my members came down to the picket line, but they all went on strike.



Isn't it against some sort of tory-imposed rules that you're not supposed to have more than X people on a picket line anyway?

I certainly don't recall from the times I have been on strike getting an instruction from the union that all members were expected to take part in the picket line...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 20, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Isn't it against some sort of tory-imposed rules that you're not supposed to have more than X people on a picket line anyway?
> 
> I certainly don't recall from the times I have been on strike getting an instruction from the union that all members were expected to take part in the picket line...



tbf, equationgirl admitted that she didn't know too much about this subject. And she said that this thread had given her food for thought. Good on her for that, imo.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Isn't it against some sort of tory-imposed rules that you're not supposed to have more than X people on a picket line anyway?
> 
> I certainly don't recall from the times I have been on strike getting an instruction from the union that all members were expected to take part in the picket line...


 
I think so, yes.  But the police weren't remotely interested in enforcing the rule on a very well-behaved, middle-class picket line.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbf, equationgirl admitted that she didn't know too much about this subject. And she said that this thread had given her food for thought. Good on her for that, imo.





Thanks. I appreciate that. I like to learn, and urban is good for that.

But this thread isn't about me so many apologies to the OP for the massive derail (not good etiquette).


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, apparently he's a "Chylde of the Dark".


*snigger*


----------



## N_igma (Oct 20, 2011)

If someone said that about me I'd be like "and what?" lol.


----------



## xenon (Oct 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> The other union members?



Not necesarily. As it happens, we had a 1 day strike recently. I didn't go to the picket line. Feel a bit guilty about that TBH. Unfortunately we had a few scabs too. No one to my knowledge has been given any personal grief over their choices though. 

Speaking generally, I'd say. What's the point of being in the union if you're just gonna opt out of collective action when it doesn't personly suit you. Fight by yourself if that's your attitude.


----------



## xenon (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Reading this vitriol against scabs and the non-unionised I'm reminded of a link Butchers posted in the Strike! thread where there was a report from the construction workers union meeting re the strike against Balfour Beatty in Blackfriars - there was a line in that report saying that one should treat the workers that crossed the picket line with respect and friendliness, or words to that effect.
> 
> Double-speak or true fact?



Well it's not great PR to be seen on TV abusing your colleagues is it. Doesn't play well to the 6 O'clock news crowd.


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2011)

My first reaction when I read this was if taking the piss back/ignoring it etc didn't work, then having a chat with your union rep would be a better idea than going to management. (When I was a union rep, used to sometimes end up arbitrating in stuff like this.) However, looks like that isn't an option -- if you're a union member and crossed a picket line, can't see your union rep being that bothered about helping you out and having a quite word etc.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 31, 2011)

discokermit said:


> maybe that's why people like the so called 'bully' and laugh when he takes the piss. maybe that's why no one at work is sticking up for ilb&b. because he is a scumbag who has betrayed them.
> 
> it's like 'the angry silence' all over again. with added handbrake turns.
> 
> is this true ilbb&q? are you a lowlife scab?



ive never crossed a picket line ever


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 31, 2011)

he said it again in front of someone else, and i asked that person if they would say that they witnessed it and they said they would. and the person said he wouldnt say it again.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 31, 2011)

when ive gone to management before they have sorted everything out. this time its someone completely different. i could quite easily start calling this person names or whatever but that has never been something that i would do, kind of pointless and immature imo. im not there to make friends with people i just want to do my job so i can earn money and not have people act like total dicks basically.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 31, 2011)

so go do it then.


----------

